# puzzled



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

yesterday,when on the forum,there were 6 members checked in but only 5 names
kept checking and the number of members checked in varied ,but there was always 1 less name then the number checkedin.
today it tallies,6 members checked in 6 names am i being overly suspicious.
one for you maiden.bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm.. don't know it may just be a blip or it could be me.. I may be checked in but off somewhere else not in the public forum..


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm.. don't know it may just be a blip or it could be me.. I may be checked in but off somewhere else not in the public forum..


just wondering,to long living in egypt i guess.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it cos there is a facility to be "invisible"??? Some members prefer to not be seen, altho they can still be here and post - like me!!

Jo xx


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> Is it cos there is a facility to be "invisible"??? Some members prefer to not be seen, altho they can still be here and post - like me!!
> 
> Jo xx


could be as your not on the list, didnt realize that option was available,
as i said to long in this country.
makes you very suspicious.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes, its me at the moment, cos there are 8 members, but you probably cant see my name so there would be only 7 names!! Invisibility is an option for all so dont always assume that it will be lurking lol!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

bat said:


> yesterday,when on the forum,there were 6 members checked in but only 5 names
> kept checking and the number of members checked in varied ,but there was always 1 less name then the number checkedin.
> today it tallies,6 members checked in 6 names am i being overly suspicious.
> one for you maiden.bat


I never knew there was that facility! Do you have to be friends in order to see this? Or can't I because I'm still a newbie?!? 

Puzzled too.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Look everyone, these forums were always read by the Egyptian authorities either by a bogus member or hacked into as a security measure under the guise of rooting out terrorism. 

Personally, I want these spies to realise how angry we are at the regime. The social networks obviously helped the Youth movement. If you accept that you are being monitored you can tone down your posts and keep a clear conscience.

Alan.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Look everyone, these forums were always read by the Egyptian authorities either by a bogus member or hacked into as a security measure under the guise of rooting out terrorism.
> 
> Personally, I want these spies to realise how angry we are at the regime. The social networks obviously helped the Youth movement. If you accept that you are being monitored you can tone down your posts and keep a clear conscience.
> 
> Alan.



I'm sure, but this time I think the extra, non-seen member is probably one of us who are invisible! You dont actually need to be a member to read the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Look everyone, these forums were always read by the Egyptian authorities either by a bogus member or hacked into as a security measure under the guise of rooting out terrorism.
> 
> Personally, I want these spies to realise how angry we are at the regime. The social networks obviously helped the Youth movement. If you accept that you are being monitored you can tone down your posts and keep a clear conscience.
> 
> Alan.


It's not as bad as it used to be........At least they're only watching now


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

One of the tabs of safari is always on expatforums, so not sure if that makes me always logged on...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Look everyone, these forums were always read by the Egyptian authorities either by a bogus member or hacked into as a security measure under the guise of rooting out terrorism.
> 
> Personally, I want these spies to realise how angry we are at the regime. The social networks obviously helped the Youth movement. If you accept that you are being monitored you can tone down your posts and keep a clear conscience.
> 
> Alan.


yes realize that, but my guess is that facebook keeping them pretty busy at moment,
and honestly, i think that most of the posts are very puzzling to them,and they might entertain them in the tedium of what they do,and if they actually, understand ,may have a bit of a chuckle at some of them.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Forums and Facebook are all part of the social networking phenomena that has come to bite these regimes. 

How ironic is it that they made fortunes out of the mobile phone and internet licences only to have the technology turned on them. History shows that dictators never win in the long term.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Forums and Facebook are all part of the social networking phenomena that has come to bite these regimes.
> 
> How ironic is it that they made fortunes out of the mobile phone and internet licences only to have the technology turned on them. History shows that dictators never win in the long term.


agree, but what carnage they leave,its as if they want to be remembered but have forgotten,for what.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eco-Mariner said:


> History shows that dictators never win in the long term.



Define long term - lets face it, many people in our age group and younger may have never experienced life without a dictator - thats long term to them

Jo xxx


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> Define long term - lets face it, many people in our age group and younger may have never experienced life without a dictator - thats long term to them
> 
> Jo xxx


how long is a piece of string,when your suffering,a minute is long.


----------

